# Toy Poodle Breeders in BC, Canada



## Poodlenatic (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been searching the web endlessly. Looking for excellent working toy poodle breeder for agility in Canada, preferably in BC, but any province will do.

I am very particular when it comes to finding a good breeder. I want to see good pictures, puppies from previous litters that went on to do agility at top level, breed testing, contract and lifetime support.

I am eager to share my story as toy poodle owner. I groom my own poodles and compete in agility very successfully (I have represented my country at IFCS WAC).

Any recommendations?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't but I am curious as to why you are not going with your dog's breeder, since you've had so much success with him ?

I hope you get what you are looking for. I was hoping to do agility with mine, but since he has an anxiety disorder, it isn't possible.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Keja is in Alberta.


----------



## Poodlenatic (Jan 14, 2012)

Dechi said:


> I don't but I am curious as to why you are not going with your dog's breeder, since you've had so much success with him ?
> 
> I hope you get what you are looking for. I was hoping to do agility with mine, but since he has an anxiety disorder, it isn't possible.


Good observation.

I love my current breeder, all my poodles are from her. She taught me everything I know about poodles, including grooming. And she has excellent working lines...all excel in agility. I have a youngster from her now, that is in training.

The reason for looking for another breeder in Canada is that I am currently living in South Africa (Where the breeder is), but will be moving to Canada - so hoping to find a breeder that I can build the same relationship with. It would be difficult to import all the way from SA then. Sure sad to say goodbye.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Check out the breeders at; Poodle Breeders in Canada.com .. Tyramara breeds for performance and they are listed there.....


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Gee, I don't know of any Toy Poodle Breeders in the USA that specialize in performance dogs. I happen to think that my Timi would be a very successful one if we lived somewhere where we could do it (we are in Manhattan, and no dog facility has the space for agility, they don't even have the space to teach loose lead), but she is from a show breeder, not a performance breeder. I wonder if it is because there are just not enough folks compete in performance with Toys for there to be breeders who specialize in it?


----------



## Poodlenatic (Jan 14, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Gee, I don't know of any Toy Poodle Breeders in the USA that specialize in performance dogs. I happen to think that my Timi would be a very successful one if we lived somewhere where we could do it (we are in Manhattan, and no dog facility has the space for agility, they don't even have the space to teach loose lead), but she is from a show breeder, not a performance breeder. I wonder if it is because there are just not enough folks compete in performance with Toys for there to be breeders who specialize in it?


Yeah, hard one to find. All I want is for the dog to be willing to please and work, now this is something that could be worked on from getting the puppy from the breeder as well, but it is good to start with a eager confident dog. Now generally you would think that this is part of the poodle breed, as they are very intelligent, but I have seen many poodles here in SA...trotting on an agility course - not want I am wanting...mine flies!!

So I am just very picky. Hahaha

Where did you get Timi from? Does he like to run, play and do tricks?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlenatic said:


> Yeah, hard one to find. All I want is for the dog to be willing to please and work, now this is something that could be worked on from getting the puppy from the breeder as well, but it is good to start with a eager confident dog. Now generally you would think that this is part of the poodle breed, as they are very intelligent, but I have seen many poodles here in SA...trotting on an agility course - not want I am wanting...mine flies!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is my answer in pictures ?




































I am awaiting a new puppy from my breeder, and I am told that at six weeks old the puppy does full cartwheels landing on her rear legs with her front legs held high above her head lol!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If you get a puppy with the the right temperament from a show breeder, you should be fine. I wouldn't limit your search to performance only breeders. Best wishes for your move and with the Poodle searches.


----------



## AnaKalea (Mar 30, 2018)

I understand that this is an older thread, but did you have any luck on your quest of finding a working poodle toy breeder in or near BC Canada.

I was hoping that you could direct me, as Iam also looking for a poodle toy brerder that does health tests with peformance lines.

We are in Nevada right now, but we are willing to travel, preferable in/near Vancouver, BC, Bellingham, WA, Barstow, CA.

Thank you in advance,
AK



Poodlenatic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been searching the web endlessly. Looking for excellent working toy poodle breeder for agility in Canada, preferably in BC, but any province will do.
> 
> ...


----------

